# down in the



## rose 23

Hola. *M*e gustar*í*a saber como quedar*í*a en español la siguiente oración:

down in the backstreets is more middle class. *N*o tengo mas contexto es una oración aislada.

*¡S*aludos!


----------



## duvija

atrás, en los callejones, hay más clase media.

(Sin contexto no se sabe si las calles son pitucas o despreciables)...
callecitas?


----------



## blasita

Una pregunta tonta: ¿es correcta la oración en inglés?

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## ribran

Blasita,

Which part do you think might be incorrect?


----------



## blasita

ribran said:


> Blasita,
> 
> Which part do you think might be incorrect?



"Is more middle class".  Thanks, Ribran.


----------



## ribran

I would say, "...it is more middle class."


----------



## blasita

ribran said:


> I would say, "...it is more middle class."



Yes, I can´t find a subject/the word order sounds incorrect to me. And I would have said "there", not "it" (but I suppose I was not right). So, the original sentence may be more informal?


----------



## ribran

I personally wouldn't say that even if I were speaking informally. 

To me, it seems like an error similar to, 
_Vamos a ser chocolate_. 
instead of the correct,
_Vamos a hacer chocolate_.

In rapid speech, "it is more middle class" and "is more middle class" could sound a lot alike.


----------



## blasita

ribran said:


> I personally wouldn't say that even if I were speaking informally.
> 
> To me, it seems like an error similar to,
> _Vamos a ser chocolate_.
> instead of the correct,
> _Vamos a hacer chocolate_.



I don´t pronounce the "c" as /s/ in Spanish, so your example doesn´t work in my case.

Saludos.


----------



## roanheads

Tal vez,
Ahí al lado en los barrios apartados del centro---.


----------



## donbill

roanheads said:


> Tal vez,
> Ahí al lado en los barrios apartados del centro---.



Estoy de acuerdo, roanheads.


----------



## blasita

Pues lo siento, pero para mí no está claro: ¿tiene connotación negativa o no, por favor? Es decir, sería algo como suburbios o barrios bajos/barrios de la periferia (?).

Saludos.


----------



## donbill

blasita said:


> Pues lo siento, pero para mí no está claro: ¿tiene connotación negativa o no, por favor? Es decir, sería algo como suburbios o barrios bajos/barrios de la periferia (?).
> 
> Saludos.



Puede ser. De hecho es casi imposible saber porque hay tan poco contexto. A menudo (casi siempre), _'backstreets'_ tiene connotaciones negativas. _'Down in', 'out in' y 'up in' _son locuciones imprecisas y no llevan, en mi opinión,  ninguna connotación.

Saludos


----------



## duvija

blasita said:


> Pues lo siento, pero para mí no está claro: ¿tiene connotación negativa o no, por favor? Es decir, sería algo como suburbios o barrios bajos/barrios de la periferia (?).
> 
> Saludos.


 
Considerando que los 'suburbios' en inglés son barrios caros/residenciales, pero para nosotros son barrios malos, llenos de gente de todos modos, sin contexto, imposible.


----------



## blasita

duvija said:


> Considerando que los 'suburbios' en inglés son barrios caros/residenciales, pero para nosotros son barrios malos, llenos de gente de todos modos, sin contexto, imposible.



Por eso precisamente preguntaba, Duvija, porque yo no lo veo claro.


----------



## roanheads

Por otra parte, tal vez se trata del casco viejo donde se encuentran calles estrechas y edificios antiguos, pero con buena gente,y donde se respira un ambiente muy interesante.


----------



## duvija

roanheads said:


> Por otra parte, tal vez se trata del casco viejo donde se encuentran calles estrechas y edificios antiguos, pero con buena gente,y donde se respira un ambiente muy interesante.


 

Pero ¿se puede decir 'down in/next to the river, you have the mansions'... ?  ¿O al usar 'down' ya implica algo negativo? (Mmm, si digo 'down the river you have...' puedo estar hablando de un barrio pituco..., sí)


----------



## rose 23

*L*a oración est*á* correcta porque es de un documento que estoy traduciendo y que se llama "authority in language". *E*s un ejemplo que se da mucho en la lengua oral en lugar de la escrita, en donde una frase adverbial aparece como el sujeto .


----------



## blasita

rose 23 said:


> la oración esta correcta porque es de un documento que estoy traduciendo y que se llama "authority in language". es un ejemplo que se da mucho en la lengua oralen lugar de la escrita, en donde una frase adverbial aparece como el sujeto .



Muchas gracias por la información, Rose.  Pero hay por lo menos un forero que no lo usaría. Yo, de hecho, pregunté acerca de ello (porque a mí gramaticalmente correcto no me parecía).

Si viene de un documento, ¿nos podrías, por favor, dar más contexto/algún dato más? Como ya has visto, esto parece fundamental a la hora de darte, como queremos y es lo importante aquí, una traducción más adecuada.

Saludos.


----------



## Weyler

down in the backstreets is more middle class

en este caso "down in the backstreets" es el sujeto, como estan hablando de backstreets como una sola cosa se usa el singular is, y no have falta el it, el predicado es "is more middle class". Como oración no le veo ningun propblema.

Me parece que la traducción de "abajo en los callejones hay mas clase media" esta bien. De verdad que sin más contexto se hace dificil determinar la traducción mas apropiada.

Por ejemplo:

"down the backstreets is more middle class *friendly*" 

En esto claro se entiende mejor la oración por lo que hay mas contexto.


----------



## roanheads

> Pero ¿se puede decir 'down in/next to the river, you have the mansions'... ? ¿O al usar 'down' ya implica algo negativo? (Mmm, si digo 'down the river you have...' puedo estar hablando de un barrio pituco..., sí)


 
Por cierto ,en estos días tan modernos , cuanto más cerca del río mejor, es donde viven los pudientes---las cosas van cambiando.


----------



## rose 23

*L*amentablemente no puedo ofrecer mas contexto porque son ejemplos que ellos (los autores) escogieron. Yo también ten*í*a problemas para traducir ese ejemplo por lo mismo, pero gracias por sus soluciones


----------



## donbill

"Down in the backstreets" tendrá una connotación negativa. "Backstreets," de por sí, la tiene.


----------



## ribran

Weyler said:


> down in the backstreets is more middle class
> 
> en este caso "down in the backstreets" es el sujeto, como estan hablando de backstreets como una sola cosa se usa el singular is, y no have falta el it, el predicado es "is more middle class". Como oración no le veo ningun propblema.
> 
> Me parece que la traducción de "abajo en los callejones hay mas clase media" esta bien. De verdad que sin más contexto se hace dificil determinar la traducción mas apropiada.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> "down the backstreets is more middle class *friendly*"
> 
> En esto claro se entiende mejor la oración por lo que hay mas contexto.



Weyler,

Para mí la oración es incorrecta tal como está, ya que una frase preposicional no puede ser sujeto.


----------



## k-in-sc

But they're not* in* the river, unless there was a flood.


----------



## ribran

duvija said:


> Pero ¿se puede decir 'down in/next to the river, you have the mansions'... ?  ¿O al usar 'down' ya implica algo negativo? (Mmm, si digo 'down the river you have...' puedo estar hablando de un barrio pituco..., sí)



There is a very expensive neighborhood down along the Colorado River in West Austin. Some of the houses are built on land, but others are built on platforms in the water.


----------



## k-in-sc

Then they're *on* the river, still not *in* the river.


----------



## ribran

Haha, I've noticed that you sure love to put words in my mouth. I never said that.


----------



## k-in-sc

I didn't say you said it. I think duvija said it.


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> I didn't say you said it. I think duvija said it.


 
Hey, I didn't say that! 
In the backroads, - that was the sentence.


----------



## blasita

donbill said:


> "Down in the backstreets" tendrá una connotación negativa. "Backstreets," de por sí, la tiene.



_Seguramente/probablemente_ tendrá (?)


----------



## mijoch

Amazing what can be done to a simple bit of English.

"That area is more middle class"-------Is that OK?

"That area" is "Down in the backstreets"-------Think of it what you like. Good, bad, downhill, away from the centre. Does it matter?

"Down in the backstreets is more middle class"------sounds perfect to me. In my case the difference between oral and written is not a lot.

"Por ahí, en las calles tranquilas, es más clase media."-----a touch of punctuation works wonders

M.


----------



## blasita

mijoch said:


> Amazing what can be doe to a simple bit of English.
> 
> "That area is more middle class"-------Is that OK?
> 
> "That area" is "Down in the backstreets"-------Think of it what you like. Good, bad, downhill, away from the centre. Does it matter?
> 
> "Down in the backstreets is more middle class"------sounds perfect to me. In my case the difference between oral and written is not a lot.
> 
> "Por ahí, en las calles tranquilas, es más clase media."-----a touch of punctuation works wonders
> 
> M.



Hello Mijoch.

As I said, I don´t know about the English one (that´s why my question), but what I can say is that, personally, I wouldn´t say this Spanish sentence (I´d say e.g. "hay", not "es": with or without commas.)

Un saludo.


----------



## mijoch

Hi blasita.

I wounder if this is where I learn something.

I take "middle class" in the English as an adjective. You suggest with "hay" that it's a noun.

To make my suggestion (only a humble one) work, should it be "de clase media"?

M.


----------



## blasita

mijoch said:


> Hi blasita.
> 
> I wounder if this is where I learn something.
> 
> I take "middle class" in the English as an adjective. You suggest with "hay" that it's a noun.
> 
> To make my suggestion (only a humble one) work, should it be "de clase media"?
> 
> M.



I´m afraid I´m not the one who´s going to be able to teach you much, and I still don´t understand why it´s "it" in English . But I can tell you what I´d say: "la gente es de clase media"/"hay más gente o personas o familias de clase media"/"esa zona o barrio o calle es más de clase media".  Tal cual, y sin más contexto "Por ahí, es clase media/de clase media" me suena muy raro (¿Qué es de clase media?), y en mi opinión no tiene sentido aislado (aunque, desde luego, se puede suponer de que se trata, claro).

Un saludo.


----------



## k-in-sc

duvija said:


> Hey, I didn't say that!
> In the backroads, - that was the sentence.





duvija said:


> Pero ¿se puede decir 'down *in*/next to the river, you have the mansions'... ? ...


And "backroads" are rural, "backstreets" are urban.


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> And "backroads" are rural, "backstreets" are urban.


 

Oops!  I did say '' down in the river">>> (confused by the slash/next)
Pero ¿se puede decir 'down in/next to the river, you have the mansions'... ? ¿


----------



## k-in-sc

Down by/on/next to the river, yes.
Down in the river, no.


----------



## donbill

k-in-sc said:


> Down in the river, no.



¡A menos que te hayas ahogado!


----------



## duvija

k-in-sc said:


> Down by/on/next to the river, yes.
> Down in the river, no.


 

Juaaaaaaaaa, quise decir 'by the river'... ufa,..


----------

